# sat report



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

fished the cbbt small boat channel and inside lynnhaven inlet for flounder, got a fat skunk. a few missed bites but no fish. a few crabs inside the inlet. had to shake the skunk off in the afternoon so I hit sandbridge beach with three bloodworms. got one roundhead real quick and then ran out of worms, cut him up for bait and caught a few clearnose skates that did not fight worth a crap. no skunk though


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Any day you can return to the dock w/o the skunk is a good day. Sometimes I wish I lived closer to the CBBT, some excellent fishing down there. The big rock are pretty much done up here in our part (Annapolis/ Bay Bridge) of the bay until the fall run. Hope we have a good run of sea trout and blues this year. Last year was a bust. Right now were waiting for the croaker run to take off.

Catman.


----------

